# What did we decide on the Hee Haw opening?



## minimule (Dec 3, 2008)

Did we decide to hold them and open them all on the same night and then post? Or can we open them when we get them?







I can't remember.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

No one really said anything about when or what we should do..so , I think for this year..we could just go ahead and open them..









then, if you want..you can post a picture. I am still waiting to hear if some mailed out there gifts.


----------

